# Applicator pump



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi just got a revolution applicator pump just wondering how anyone else uses it and how useful it is I have a few ideas on why I wanna do with it but just seeing how you do


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

The compound tube is a game changer for sure.

Search for compound tube on here. You're going to want to get an internal applicator, 2.5 or 3 inch flusher, and pole. You can find everything you need at allwall.com

And check out this guy's YouTube channel.

http://youtu.be/S99DUwiNKgM


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I haven't got a pole yet but I just brought a (direct) internal flusher that the mud can pump through was thinking I could finish coat my internals all in 1 hit with the pump no need for pole yet no $$$


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I haven't used a direct flusher, but sadly everything I have read about them is negative. 
Hopefully for your they are wrong. 
Check out this thread, plenty of info. 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/4-direct-flusher-corner-finishing-box-4991/


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

That's all I use is the direct flushers. I use the applicator head to load the corner, roll, flush with 2.5. Next coat I use a direct 3"widetrack Canam flusher on the compound tube. Usually after the 3" I hit it right away with a 3.5"on the pole to finish it out real nice. I pulled the springs off the flushers, makes a nicer corner. All my flushers are direct, I just use them as a regular one if I want to.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Hey Aaron. What is the difference between the Can-Am 3" WideTrack and a regular 3"?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Hey Aaron. What is the difference between the Can-Am 3" WideTrack and a regular 3"?


 The 3" Widetrack is 3.25" and the skids are set further apart than the both 3" and 3.5", they are meant for use with wider bevels.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> The 3" Widetrack is 3.25" and the skids are set further apart than the both 3" and 3.5", they are meant for use with wider bevels.


Exactly... They are real close in size, I put the mud on with the widetrack, a little heavier in the corner(not as tight), then finish it out with the 3.5". They were the setup that I had and just figured out a way to use them instead of buying more stuff.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

aaron said:


> That's all I use is the direct flushers. I use the applicator head to load the corner, roll, flush with 2.5. Next coat I use a direct 3"widetrack Canam flusher on the compound tube. Usually after the 3" I hit it right away with a 3.5"on the pole to finish it out real nice. I pulled the springs off the flushers, makes a nicer corner. All my flushers are direct, I just use them as a regular one if I want to.


So I just brought a 3.5" direct flusher and gonna get a pole but was goin to use it on my compound tube cause that all I have for now what do you suggest I buy next a 4" for my pole to go over like you do straight after applying or do I get a 3" direct to apply then finish with 3.5" on my pole and should I get a 2.5" for taping


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> So I just brought a 3.5" direct flusher and gonna get a pole but was goin to use it on my compound tube cause that all I have for now what do you suggest I buy next a 4" for my pole to go over like you do straight after applying or do I get a 3" direct to apply then finish with 3.5" on my pole and should I get a 2.5" for taping


If you go to plaster products you can pick up a can am kit for $900 aud....that comes with tube...pole..2.5....3....3.5 and mud applicator head i heard your hard up for cash do what i did lease the tool you pay $60 per month and at the end of the lease youncan eaither send it atraight back or pay it out for $50 and own tools forever


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I ran with the 2.5" and the 3" widetrack and a compound tube for a long time, just work at it to get it figured out. If you take the spring wire off (if it has it) it might work better. The 3.5 that I have I had to lean on it hard to get into the corner all the way to leave a square corner without a ton of mud in the corner, once I took the spring off it worked better and wasn't so hard on me 
Originally I put the mud on with the 2.5 direct flusher, rolled, then flushed again. I bought the applicator and handle later as I expanded my tools


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> If you go to plaster products you can pick up a can am kit for $900 aud....that comes with tube...pole..2.5....3....3.5 and mud applicator head i heard your hard up for cash do what i did lease the tool you pay $60 per month and at the end of the lease youncan eaither send it atraight back or pay it out for $50 and own tools forever


That sounds like a good idea how long did u lease it for and where from? I'm in nsw I didn't even know anywhere did that I was hoping to laybuy if anywhere did also


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sweendog87 said:


> That sounds like a good idea how long did u lease it for and where from? I'm in nsw I didn't even know anywhere did that I was hoping to laybuy if anywhere did also


Hey mate didn't tell me where u Can lease them from and buy them how long do u have to lease them before either can buy for $50


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry buddy pro plaster queensland do tool leases on any tool and u pay it out in the end yeah it cost more over all like any hire purchase but its monthly payments which are.more affordable for me and i get the tool upfront and all the payments are a tax deductible anyway


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok great will look into it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> I haven't used a direct flusher, but sadly everything I have read about them is negative.
> Hopefully for your they are wrong.
> Check out this thread, plenty of info.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/4-direct-flusher-corner-finishing-box-4991/


It really is up to the person using it Mr. Gazman, I can run Direct flusher faster than Moore bootleg'n shine across the state Line


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not being nasty Joe, but I would really like to see a video of that. Do you run it with continuous flow?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Not being nasty Joe, but I would really like to see a video of that. Do you run it with continuous flow?


yep cfs, next job I will have wife cam the angles

see that vid of Mechanical head you flashed I said I can run faster as in direct flush

i ran 1300 sq in 6 hours first day ever using it, learning day, I dont use Apla-Tech but they aint sh6ttn when they swing angles in that vid. when u run mech head it runs on dry board least part of it and that is why its slower, if you run big then small the angle head has less drag, floatn on glue mud is quick


to add you dont need a flow valve and its better for graco packns

and if any of this hurts Dave from Apla-Tech oh well, shoulda bought from Renegade before listening to them


----------

